
What HN commenters put as “disclaimers” - mbrock
http://mbrock.github.io/disclaimer.html
======
losvedir
Ha, I've been amused/annoyed by this as well. I think a lot of times maybe
people are going for something like "Full Disclosure: ...", and other times it
would make more sense just to make it an ordinary sentence.

